
Macsyma - xrd
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macsyma
======
tonyarkles
Not sure what prompted this being posted, but I’ll happily throw in my 2
cents.

I recently started a project that is pretty math heavy (motion/trajectory
planning etc) and was experimenting a bit with different commercial and open
source CAS systems. I’ve absolutely fallen in love with Maxima.

The learning curve starts out a bit steep, but now that I’ve been using it off
and on for a week, I feel pretty comfortable doing all of the algebraic
manipulation (and integration/differentiation) I need to do. I’d definitely
recommend it to anyone who’s got a bunch of equations to manipulate and
doesn’t feel confident that they won’t muck something up on paper.

------
equalunique
Over a decade ago, I used the GPL derivative, wxMaxima, to breeze through my
HS Algebra 2 online course.

It's written in Steel Bank Common Lisp (SBCL), which is also cool.

